# Tìm hiểu về bột bả chống thấm cao cấp nội và ngoại thất



## sonecofive (28/7/21)

*Bột bả chống thấm cao cấp nội & ngoại thất* dùng để xử lý bề mặt ngoại thất, tường gạch, thạch cao, xi măng … giúp che lấp các khiếm khuyết nhỏ tạo sự bằng phẳng.

Bám dính tốt, tạo bề mặt vững chắc, ít hấp thụ nước do vậy tăng cường được khả năng chống thấm và chống lại các hiện tượng rạn nức bề mặt.
Tăng cường khả năng kháng kiềm và chịu đựng thời tiết cho các loại sơn hoàn thiện.
*Thành phần:*

Portland cement
Calcium Cacbonat
Calcium Sulfate.
Polymers



Bột bả chống thấm cao cấp nội ngoại thất​
*Đặc tính:*
1/ Độ mịn ( phần còn lại trên mặt sàng 0,09mm ) không lớn hơn 3%
2/ Thời gian đông kết:
– Bắt đầu, không nhỏ hơn 110phút
– Kết thúc, không lớn hơn 450phút
3/ Độ giữ nước, không nhỏ hơn 98%
4/ Độ cứng bề mặt, không nhỏ hơn0.45N/cm2
5/ Độ bám dính, không nhỏ hơn
– Ở điều kiện tiêu chuẩn 0.45MPa
– Sau khi ngâm nước 72h 0.35MPa
– Sau khi thử chu kỳ sốc nhiệt 0.25MPa
*Hướng dẫn sử dụng:*

Đảm bảo bề mặt trước khi thi công phải thật sạch, không quá lồi lõm và có độ ẩm phải dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra.
Tỷ lệ trộn: Bột bả/nước xấp xỉ 1/3 ( khoảng 8 lít nước sạch cho một bao bột bả 25kg ). Nên đổ từ từ bột bả vào nước để tránh vón cục.
Sau khi đã trộn bột bả vào nước thành hỗn hợp nhão đồng nhất thì nên chờ khoảng 5 phút cho hoá chất phát huy tác dụng. Sau đó trộn lại lần nữa rồi thi công.
*Lưu ý: không nên thi công lớp phủ ( mastic ) dày quá 3mm. Sử dụng ngay sau khi mở bao bì.*
*Bảo quản:*

Để b*ột bả chống thấm cao cấp nội & ngoại thất *nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát. Không xếp chồng cao quá 10 bao bột bả.
Làm sạch dụng cụ bằng nước sạch ngay sau khi sử dụng.



*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------

